# Introducing..!



## EvilEvo (Mar 13, 2005)

What's up guys/gals! I've been working out for about 2 months now and was referred to this site by my best friend. I'm currently in a bulking phase, looking to pack on some pounds and build some serious muscle. I've been lurking this site for some time now and found a nice diet and work out schedule that I will follow. So far since about 2 months ago I've put on about 15lbs. I seem to be one of those skinny hardgainers so I could use all the support I can get! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2005)

EvilEvo welcome to IM!


----------



## EvilEvo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you! And I've already checked your products out and will probably be going with them as soon as my supplements are done with!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## njc (Mar 14, 2005)

EvilEvo said:
			
		

> What's up guys/gals! I've been working out for about 2 months now and was referred to this site by my best friend. I'm currently in a bulking phase, looking to pack on some pounds and build some serious muscle. I've been lurking this site for some time now and found a nice diet and work out schedule that I will follow. So far since about 2 months ago I've put on about 15lbs. I seem to be one of those skinny hardgainers so I could use all the support I can get! Thanks for looking!


A hardgainer at 15 lbs in 2 months? Was all you gained fat?


----------



## EvilEvo (Mar 15, 2005)

No, not at all, supplements helped there. I should have stated that I'm trying to do this all naturally now with the right diet.


----------



## njc (Mar 17, 2005)

EvilEvo said:
			
		

> No, not at all, supplements helped there. I should have stated that I'm trying to do this all naturally now with the right diet.


Using supplements is considered natural unless your using "super supplements".


----------



## EvilEvo (Mar 17, 2005)

That's what I meant


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------

